# Oh Dear Mummy brought thinning scissors



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

I rang to book Monty in for his second groom yesterday, I have got to wait until the 11th June! So I thought I would buy some thinning scissors and just give him a tidy up - got a bit carried away but I must say he does not look too bad.

His first groom was in March and the groomer did a great job but left him with what looked like a rah-rah skirt around his middle (bit like a spaniel) which had got really long - well that has now gone.

He was brilliant - I popped him on our table outside on a towel and got to work and he sat very quietly while I impersonated Vidal Sassoon! 

The birds are now enjoying his fur for nest building. Not sure what hubbie will think but I have left him still looking a bit scruffy.

Thank you for all the advice on the previous posts which I read before I started work on him.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I scissor jasper- they are quite forgiving, thank god! Believe me I'm no Vidal Sassoon lol  I read on one of the posts that the coat is less coarse if scissored! I use the clippers just for his tummy and bottom now. He is scruffy at the moment as I'm waiting for hubby to hold him still while I perfect his look, lol! Well done for giving it a go  pics please xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

well done you, yes pictures would be good.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Go Vidal .... Give it time you won't be bothering with the groomer. At least you used thinning scissors, last year I went to thin Mables muzzle as it seemed to be growing outwards, once I'd snipped I realised they were normal ones, not quite the look I was hoping for


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Yeah I use them too...great purchase.

I have no real idea what I'm doing with them...I know how I want Molly to look but it doesn't always turn out like that 

They are very forgiving though ...

Photos please!! 

xxx


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Me either Mairi, I chopped at jasper's head months back and did a little too much its just growing back scruffy again and no longer has a flat head! I have left him at the mo to see what his coat does. I might tackle him next week....eeek! At least it grows back  x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

Will take some pictures he is drying off at the moment, he has been swimming everyday this week in various ponds with the dog walker and I could not stand the smell any longer!


----------



## Sbmpw (Jul 16, 2019)

Hi was just wondering, at around what age does the lovely fluffy tail come?


----------

